# Help repairing a Pflueger reel?



## diamondback7 (Jul 22, 2004)

Ok guys i had a guy ask me at work to look at a reel that got dunked pretty bad he knows i tinker with alot of stuff and do my on work on my reels(Shimano's). Well i said not problem, so i go to break it down and can't get the side cover completly off, what is the trick. I took the 3 screws out of the handle side and broke down the handle but can not pull it a part it's like there is another screw holding it togegther but can not find another screw anywhere. Thanks in advance


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

Push the cover plate down in the front by the worm gear (I THink) I took one apart earlier in the week, once all the way down pull out from the spool. Similar to a Quantum but there is not latch.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Here is a schematic listing, if you google rebuild Pflueger or Pffluger service manual and search you may be able to find the step by step procedures for that particular reel

http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/schematics/thumbnails.php?album=9


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Tearing Down a Reel*

Sometimes the parts get corroded/fish slime? and stick thereto.

A slight tapping with a small tool will cause them to free. Don't use force by all means! JMHO C2


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

Pflugers, Abu's, Lew's, BPS, and several other similar reels all have a hidden screw that goes in from the back side behind the spool. You have to remove the brake side cover first, then you remove the spool, and you can then see the head of the hidden screw.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I now use shimano but had a pffluger they are great reels, when mine froze up I boxed it up and sent back to the companie and they replaced it with a new one, and only charged me $6.00 for shipping. I am pretty sure the reel was 4 yrs old you will have to google the address then call them and let um know it's coming.


----------

